# Vergreisungs-Dynamik



## Patricia12

hi, ich bin übersetzen ein Text, und ich brauche die Bedeutung auf :
Die Vergreisungs-Dynamik ist in Ostdeutschland deutlich höher als im Westen
 
Mein Text ist über die Frauen, die wegziehen zu anderen Landen.


----------



## ErOtto

¿Quieres que te expliquen qué significa Vergreisungs-Dynamik o una traducción al español, o... qué?  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## ErOtto

Bueno, en vista de que no contestas, parto de la base que lo que buscas es la traducción.  

Vergreisungs-Dynamik = dinámica de senescencia.

Si lo que buscas es el significado en el contexto del texto, ya sabes... un post y arreando.  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## raokshna

Hola Patricia, 
 Discúlpame pues sé que lo que buscas es una posible traducción y no que te corrijan lo que escribes pero de todas formas lo hago. También te adjunto una posible traducción. Saludos, Raokshna.
 
hi, ich bin übersetzen ein Text, und ich brauche die Bedeutung auf :
_hallo, ich übersetze gerade einen Text und suche die Bedeutung von:_

Mein Text ist über die Frauen, die wegziehen zu anderen Landen. 
_In diesem Text geht es um die Frauen, die zu anderen Länder auswandern_.( wegziehen se utiliza para la migración de los animales básicamente).
 
Die Vergreisungs-Dynamik ist in Ostdeutschland deutlich höher als im Westen.

La dinámica de envejecimiento (o de senescensia si se trata de un texto médico) es significativamente mayor en el este de Alemania que en el oeste.  
ojalá te sirva.


----------



## elroy

Eine kleine Korrektur, Raokshna: es heißt entweder "zu anderen Ländern" oder "in andere Länder".


----------



## ErOtto

raokshna said:


> La dinámica de envejecimiento (o de senescensia si se trata de un texto médico)


 
Sólo un matiz:

Pienso que, en este caso, debería ser senescencia (aunque no se trate de un texto médico) puesto que envejecimiento sería Alterung, no Vergreisung.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Aurin

ErOtto said:


> Sólo un matiz:
> 
> Pienso que, en este caso, debería ser senescencia (aunque no se trate de un texto médico) puesto que envejecimiento sería Alterung, no Vergreisung.
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


 
*senescente**.*
(Del lat. _senescens, -entis_).

*1. *adj. Que empieza a envejecer.

DICCIONARIO DE LA LENGUA ESPAÑOLA


----------



## ErOtto

Estimado Aurin,

sé que son sinónimos, gracias. Pero, ¿porqué han usado entonces en el texto alemán Vergreisungsdynamik y no Alterungsdynamik?

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Aurin

ErOtto said:


> Estimado Aurin,
> 
> sé que son sinónimos, gracias. Pero, ¿porqué han usado entonces en el texto alemán Vergreisungsdynamik y no Alterungsdynamik?
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


 
Diese Frage müsstest du dem Autor stellen. Warum benutzt man ein Wort und nicht sein Synonym? Er hätte es auch Seneszensdynamik nennen können.


----------



## ErOtto

Aurin said:


> Diese Frage müsstest du dem Autor stellen. Warum benutzt man ein Wort und nicht sein Synonym? Er hätte es auch Seneszensdynamik nennen können.


 
Muy bien "toreada" tu respuesta.


----------



## Aurin

ErOtto said:


> Muy bien "toreada" tu respuesta.


 
gracias por el piropo


----------

